# already lost my charger :(



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

title says it all, which means i have to get a new charger cable unless some kind of miracle says they sell them at wal mart or radio shack!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

For K1 or K2?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Theres's always the Igo
for k1

for k2

then get their charger. You can also get tips for other devices you have.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The positive thing is...you may come across it when you least expect it. Meanwhile my laptop charger is dead....it overheated and melted


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

It's the K2 charger, I'm sure i can order one on amazon... and I think i lost it somewhere at work.  But i've already checked everywhere I know about. *cries*


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#299) said:


> Theres's always the Igo
> for k1
> 
> for k2
> ...


I totally love my iGo charger. I have a tip for MyK and one that works for both my phone and DH's, all I need is one for my Zune and I'm set! Nice to know I can charge in the car or from an outlet and I only have to carry one cord for all.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

found this for 8.99
It includes a screen protector, usb car charger, usb sc adapter, and earphones.....wait do you need the cord too?


Here we go
K2 Replacement cord and adapter 14.99


















If you have a lot of devices...I'd recommend the Igo. Don't have one myself, but going to get one ASAP.


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yea just the cord, my other part is still sitting here mocking me.  There goes 14.99 i could have used for my oberon lol.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

The Igo is an excellent choice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, see this as an opportunity...iGo has tips for most devices.  I carried my iGo when I went to San Diego with tips for my Kindle, my Palm, my iPod, my GPS and my cell phone.  One charger with ends for car and wall and tips for all my devices.  You can order through Amazon and also Radio Shack has them.

And your original charger may yet show up.


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

So if i'm lucky I could find the iGo at Radio shack tonight?  I don't live anywhere near anything but a wal mart and a radio shack lol.  Unless i want to drive for an hour.  Anyway, I have to watch my Alma Mater play a basketball game tonight against Louisville, (Morehead State University, for the first time in the NCAA in 25 years!) so I can't go anywhere lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They'll definitely have an iGo rack; I haven't been to a Radio Shack in ages that didn't have one.  You might call them first to see if they have the Kindle tip.  (K2:  tip A97, K1: tip A00.)  Save yourself a trip if they don't have them.

Betsy


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

thefuture4 said:


> So if i'm lucky I could find the iGo at Radio shack tonight? I don't live anywhere near anything but a wal mart and a radio shack lol. Unless i want to drive for an hour. Anyway, I have to watch my Alma Mater play a basketball game tonight against Louisville, (Morehead State University, for the first time in the NCAA in 25 years!) so I can't go anywhere lol


You might check for the cable first. At Radio Shack that is.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

thefuture4 said:


> Yea just the cord, my other part is still sitting here mocking me. There goes 14.99 i could have used for my oberon lol.


Not to feel bad, I lost my USB for months. All the books on my computer (and I suspect Kindle as well) were mocking me! I just bought an external hard drive that came with a USB that fits, I was so excited.

For my charger, I keep it it plugged into my battery back-up and have never lost that.

Good luck on your hunt or new purchase,

-sailor


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok Thanks all for your help. It's not far, and i'm bored because I can't read and I still have an hour, so i'm headed to Radio Shack.  Thanks again people!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

thefuture4 said:


> Ok Thanks all for your help. It's not far, and i'm bored because I can't read and I still have an hour, so i'm headed to Radio Shack. Thanks again people!


You will want a USB cable with a micro B connector on one end. I don't know if Radio Shack will have one of those.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not if he's using the iGo wall charger with the Kindle tip...

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Well you can probably find the Igo tip cuz according the product description it also fits the Motorola RAZR2, Q2, and KRAZR2


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It's what he would need if he wanted to continue use of the Kindle 2 charger instead of a third-party device that may or may not harm the Kindle in the long run.  

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

But I thought he lost the K2 charger...

so confused.

Update:  I understand now that the K2 charger is both the USB cord and charger....    Gotta start saving up my Amazon rewards for the K2 so I know more about it...in the meantime I'm going to do more reading up on  it.

Betsy


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

You can always get a generic one at ebay.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

thefuture4 said:


> Yea just the cord, my other part is still sitting here mocking me. There goes 14.99 i could have used for my oberon lol.


Then all you need is a mini-USB cable... and may actually have one laying around the hourse. For instances, many cameras come with the mini-USB.


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have plenty of USB cables, but none that fit my Kindle.  On top of that, went by Radio Shack today... they have the iGo, and EVERY OTHER tip imaginable... except the one I want is sold out... how fortunate.  Lol


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

thefuture4 said:


> I have plenty of USB cables, but none that fit my Kindle. On top of that, went by Radio Shack today... they have the iGo, and EVERY OTHER tip imaginable... except the one I want is sold out... how fortunate. Lol


You should be able to find one Staples, targets, and the like... it wonlt say for the Kindle, but the mini-USBs work (often used for cameras, MP3 players and portable USB drives).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the K2 uses a micro USB. . . .I have but minimal knowledge on the issue but I believe mini USB is not the same. . . . .

Ann


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

thefuture4 said:


> title says it all, which means i have to get a new charger cable unless some kind of miracle says they sell them at wal mart or radio shack!


I sympathise with you. I've lost my power cord for my digital camera. I haven't really lost it, it's in this house somewhere. I just don't want to go buy a new one because as soon as I do, the other one will pop up out of thin air. Same thing with my passport, I put it in a place where I wouldn't loose it and now I can't find it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I sympathise with you. I've lost my power cord for my digital camera. I haven't really lost it, it's in this house somewhere. I just don't want to go buy a new one because as soon as I do, the other one will pop up out of thin air. Same thing with my passport, I put it in a place where I wouldn't loose it and now I can't find it.


Two months ago my son needed a stethoscope to take to Jamaica (he had forgotten his in his college dorm room. It was sitting on his desk). For the life of me, I couldn't find mine so he ended up buying a new one.

He came home from college Thursday for spring break and when I saw him, a light bulb went off. My stethoscope was in my briefcase. Why the light bulb didn't go off two months ago....oh well.

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Two months ago my son needed a stethoscope to take to Jamaica (he had forgotten his in his college dorm room. It was sitting on his desk). For the life of me, I couldn't find mine so he ended up buying a new one.
> 
> He came home from college Thursday for spring break and when I saw him, a light bulb went off. My stethoscope was in my briefcase. Why the light bulb didn't go off two months ago....oh well.
> 
> L


I always claim that my mind is like a fluorescent light bulb rather than incandescent. It always takes a few flickers before it lights up 

And yes, you need the MICRO USB (not mini)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

kim said:


> I always claim that my mind is like a fluorescent light bulb rather than incandescent. It always takes a few flickers before it lights up
> 
> And yes, you need the MICRO USB (not mini)


And with mine, sometimes it takes a few taps to get it to come on all the way


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

don't have anything in town that isn't an hour away except for radio shack, and wal mart.  Neither carry micro USB cables.  I think we have a few computer stores, but i doubt they would carry that either.  I'll check monday i guess.  I'm afraid of using my Kindle because I don't want it to run out of battery in the middle of a chapter or something!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Awww thats so sad........I hope you find it soon.....that or you get a replacement!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-RAZR2-V9M-Data-Cable/dp/B001B3HJFO/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=wireless&qid=1237737102&sr=8-1

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812189164

They're not white, but they ARE dirt cheap.


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> I totally love my iGo charger. I have a tip for MyK and one that works for both my phone and DH's, all I need is one for my Zune and I'm set! Nice to know I can charge in the car or from an outlet and I only have to carry one cord for all.


Curious: does the iGo wall charger have the "prongs" that fold up into the device. I have a couple of chargers that do that, and I like the way the folding blades flatten the item for packing, protect the contacts, and prevent them from poking other stuff.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Fed said:


> Curious: does the iGo wall charger have the "prongs" that fold up into the device. I have a couple of chargers that do that, and I like the way the folding blades flatten the item for packing, protect the contacts, and prevent them from poking other stuff.


Yes, My Igo wall charger does have the folding blades.


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Update, YAY I found my charger!  *quicky plugs his Kindle in to give it power once again*!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, future4!!!

Put a beeper on that baby! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Betsy,

You are only supposed to cost me money when I make the mistake of looking at the Accessories section.  

Now I will need to purchage an i-Go as well.

It just shows you are really an enabler.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

thefuture4 said:


> Update, YAY I found my charger! *quicky plugs his Kindle in to give it power once again*!


Excellent news!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BruceS said:


> Betsy,
> 
> You are only supposed to cost me money when I make the mistake of looking at the Accessories section.
> 
> ...


I prefer to think temptress.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

All Hail Betsy, Temptress of KindleBoards, Chief among the enablers therein!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you.  I may have to change my sig line to that...LOL!

Betsy


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yea you got me thinking about the iGo anyway, and get a few tips for it as well!  I still need to get myself a Kindle Cover though...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Accessories can help you with that!


Betsy


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

umm...  Betsy....  ummm... WOW  

That's is quite a picture of you!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

What did you think of her new title?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> What did you think of her new title?


I'm waiting to see what hat she comes up with


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Anju  No. 469 said:


> I'm waiting to see what hat she comes up with


With that outfit, nobody is going to notice a hat


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

kim said:


> With that outfit, nobody is going to notice a hat


That's not her that's her DIL  although at first I thought she got a picture of my MIL


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> All Hail Betsy, Temptress of KindleBoards, Chief among the enablers therein!


Yep - I think this is a new signature! Awesome picture.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For anyone else who loses their K2 charger (and doesn't find it, yay, here another link to the official Kindle Compatible replacement:










Right now Amazon is bundling it with the K2 cover and a Might Bright Lite, (scroll down the same page) but it doesn't save you any money to do it that way, boo. You'd think if you bought all three at once, they'd knock a dollar of each one or offer free shipping or SOMETHING.

Betsy


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anybody know if the Kindle charger (just the plug part) can be used to charge an iPod Touch?


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Probably.  My GPS and Phone will charge off of the same one...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Be very careful. Charging with the wrong charger can damage the battery.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

PJ said:


> Does anybody know if the Kindle charger (just the plug part) can be used to charge an iPod Touch?


I wouldn't; risk it without checking with somebody who can take a look a the specs. You risk damage to the charger, the iPod, or both.

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

PJ said:


> Does anybody know if the Kindle charger (just the plug part) can be used to charge an iPod Touch?


The output on the iPod transformer is 5V and the output on the Kindle transformer is 4.9V, so it's about a 2% power variance. It _ought_ to be all right, but I personally wouldn't chance it.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info everybody.


----------

